# Beer cheese ABT



## ClayH (Oct 14, 2017)

These are my first, and certainly not my last ABTs. Thanks to my local produce market for producing some wonderful jollies, and for everyone for providing inspiration to make these.

1/3 cup homemade beer cheese
2oz. cream cheese
1/2 lb. pork sausage cooked in some rub
11 strips bacon
10 jollies 
1 poblano
Smoked over hickory @ 250F for 40 minutes























My wife ate half of em while I went to give a couple to the neighbors and got enticed with a glass of wine... and then we are the rest. The poblano wasn't nearly as good as the jollies, but still pretty good. These filled us up while waiting for the fattie to reach temp.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 14, 2017)

I ran into that problem at a family BBQ once. I made a plate of pork shots, and everyone devoured them. When it was time to eat the main course everybody was full. My sister-in-law wasn't to happy with me. Your ABT's look real good. Point to you.

Chris


----------



## ClayH (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks for the point! I'm definitely hooked on these. It's funny when people are mad at you for making awesome food.


----------



## disco (Oct 15, 2017)

Amazing ABT's. You deserve a point for a first time moonshot!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2017)

Great job!
They look fantastic!
Al


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 15, 2017)

CH, Fine looking ABT's !


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 15, 2017)

Look good, I have yet to try making these. Someday soon I'm hopping........


----------



## ClayH (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank you all for the compliments and points! ab canuck, you need to make some of these to melt the ice up there!


----------



## bbqwillie (Oct 21, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Look good, I have yet to try making these. Someday soon I'm hopping........



You have to make some. BUT once you make them you will not be allowed to fire up the smoker unless you produce a platter of them for snacks for the household while the main course is cooking.


----------



## ClayH (Oct 24, 2017)

Willie is right. I tried to grill a couple steaks the other night and was halted by the "are you going to make those jalapenos, too?" And so the steaks were delayed an hour and a half.


----------

